# Tattoos



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

when i was younger i was thinking about getting the southern cross somewhere on my arm but too many douchbags have it done. not really keen on getting anything else.


----------



## kicKazz (Sep 27, 2005)

Yeah, next month I'm gonna get my baby dauthers name tattoed on my chest in the heart area - I just haven't decided on the font, size and color yet


----------



## .BD (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't like tattoos. Never getting one done, never had the desire to either.


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

I am huge fan of them when they are not done over the top like the full body. I have both my sleeves booked and should be starting them within the next 6 months or so hopefully. Going to be pretty costly but so worth it in the end. The one is a tribute kind of thing from my Ukrainian heritage with a bunch of stuff to do with there history and culture and then the other is a Japanese scene with a dragon and a bunch of other stuff.

Probably not thinking about it much since your young but make sure that you pick a good spot to get tattooed. You might get something on your hand or neck and could hold you back sometime down the road. If it does not matter then go for it, I just know that I am getting stuff that can be covered just incase a day comes where I have a chance to better myself and do not want something like that to hold me back. Kind of like the business man who is covered with tattoo's underneath. 

Might get a back piece done later as well but got no ideas at the moment for what I want done.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

I have 3 tattoos in total.
The one on my back is my favourite.










It's a Jeff Buckley lyric that has meant everything to me since I was like 13.
I was gonna get it on my ribcage, but I'm saving that for something else.


----------



## Steve Awesome (Jan 30, 2007)

bruteshot74 said:


> I am huge fan of them when they are not done over the top like the full body. I have both my sleeves booked and should be starting them within the next 6 months or so hopefully. Going to be pretty costly but so worth it in the end. The one is a tribute kind of thing from my Ukrainian heritage with a bunch of stuff to do with there history and culture and then the other is a Japanese scene with a dragon and a bunch of other stuff.
> 
> Probably not thinking about it much since your young but make sure that you pick a good spot to get tattooed. You might get something on your hand or neck and could hold you back sometime down the road. If it does not matter then go for it, I just know that I am getting stuff that can be covered just incase a day comes where I have a chance to better myself and do not want something like that to hold me back. Kind of like the business man who is covered with tattoo's underneath.
> 
> Might get a back piece done later as well but got no ideas at the moment for what I want done.


That's cool dude! how much are the sleeves gonna cost? and I've already thought about tattoo placement, I obviously don't want to get a tattoo where it can't be hidden. My dad knew this guy at his work who seemed like a normal guy and they were walking up the stairs and my dad could see his back through his white shirt and he could see this massive tattoo on his back. It was of an Native Indian Chief, really detailed.


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

Steve Awesome said:


> That's cool dude! how much are the sleeves gonna cost? and I've already thought about tattoo placement, I obviously don't want to get a tattoo where it can't be hidden. My dad knew this guy at his work who seemed like a normal guy and they were walking up the stairs and my dad could see his back through his white shirt and he could see this massive tattoo on his back. It was of an Native Indian Chief, really detailed.


$150 an hour for however long it takes. Will be my first so I do not really know the ball park range it is going to be in. Maybe 2 grand for each arm, I am not even sure.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm 16 and haven't had the opportunity to get any done as of yet. However in the future I'd like to have some done. No stupid and meaningless patterns, but rather names of my family. I'd maybe like to have a tattoo of my Dog, though that's stretching it as it may look like shit and cost a lot. I might like the WWF scratch logo on the back of my shoulder.


----------



## Steve Awesome (Jan 30, 2007)

bruteshot74 said:


> $150 an hour for however long it takes. Will be my first so I do not really know the ball park range it is going to be in. Maybe 2 grand for each arm, I am not even sure.


Those are gonna end up being some expensive arms:lmao


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

If I go to prison for an extended period of time I might get some, otherwise it's not happening.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Power said:


> I might like the WWF scratch logo on the back of my shoulder.


I approve.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

The only tattoo I ever thought about getting was a "Type 1 Diabetic" tattoo on my wrist, for obvious reasons of course. Then I thought no, because if they do ever find a cure for diabetes, I'd have to get it removed, so I decided against it in the end. 

I never really thought about any other tattoos aside from that. I'm kinda thinking about getting the Lacuna Coil logo tattooed on the upper part of my arm, where I can easily cover it, but I don't know.


----------



## Rated-R Champ (Nov 8, 2007)

I've always been fascinated with tattoos, and would like one some day. I'm still not sure what I'd like inked on me, though. I don't want to be one of those people that get tatted just for the hell of it, I want it to mean something. I've considered getting something to do with straight edge, and even the Mighty Morphin' Power Rangers lightning bolt :side:, but nothing definite.


----------



## Suck It (Nov 4, 2007)

I have a tattoo on my arm, it says my last name.










I got it when I was 16.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

I dont have any done yet but I have three or four in mind, its just a matter of getting the money and then picking a place to do my first one.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

I am really wanting a tattoo. I turn 18 years old tomorrow and I thought a cool present for myself would be a tattoo, but the problem is I have no idea what of. I am going to hold off for a bit. I want sleeves but it will be awhile before that happens. 

I will not get a tattoo unless it has a special meaning to me.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I can't stand them.


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> I can't stand them.


Reason or gtfo.


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

I want the crests of my favourite football and rugby teams who i've supported for about 20 years on my shoulders but i'm too soft really.


----------



## Jairus Cain (Dec 15, 2005)

bruteshot74 said:


> $150 an hour for however long it takes. Will be my first so I do not really know the ball park range it is going to be in. Maybe 2 grand for each arm, I am not even sure.


Sounds about right: $2000 per arm. My half sleeve when finished (only have one piece left to get and then touch ups) will be right around $1000, so the do the top half would probably be around the same. Granted, I wouldn't recommend paying by the hour. Get it done piece by piece. It is a horrible idea (if this is what you're doing) to start by getting the entire sleeve's outline and shading done and THEN moving on to color. It is best to get each piece of the sleeve done in full one at a time in case you run into any kind of financial trouble and are left with a half-finished tattoo for a period of time. My half sleeve is currently made up of six or seven different pieces I think.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

I love tattoos even though I don't have any at the moment. Its not really a good idea for me to get one on my forearms or on my Biceps/Triceps due to my profession. Anyway, I'm wanting to get a tattoo on a black son around my naval (as soon as I lose ten more pounds...ugh). I also want to get a heart with two roses (one red and one white) across my chest with my girlfriends name in the middle of the heart. My brother has a tattoo that is very similar to that except he has a heart with his wife's and daughters' names in the heart. The heart is in the middle of a Rose and looks wicked. 

I am also into tribal tattoos. I really like the tattoo that The Rock has on his shoulder and chest.


----------



## green been (Jul 28, 2006)

i like em but i think that less is more but i also only like black and grey ones don't like colour


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> I have 3 tattoos in total.
> The one on my back is my favourite.
> 
> 
> ...


If you are going to get a tattoo something like this that means something would be a good idea, unless you are a Japanese or Latino gangster.


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

Jairus Cain said:


> Sounds about right: $2000 per arm. My half sleeve when finished (only have one piece left to get and then touch ups) will be right around $1000, so the do the top half would probably be around the same. Granted, I wouldn't recommend paying by the hour. Get it done piece by piece. It is a horrible idea (if this is what you're doing) to start by getting the entire sleeve's outline and shading done and THEN moving on to color. It is best to get each piece of the sleeve done in full one at a time in case you run into any kind of financial trouble and are left with a half-finished tattoo for a period of time. My half sleeve is currently made up of six or seven different pieces I think.


I am going big so cannot really break it down into a bunch of parts. The financial burden is going to be no problem, I have plenty of money saved up for both my arms, probably more then I need. I said my words wrong though, getting two half sleeves so will probably be about $2000 in total. You should post some pics up though dude, would like to see what you have done. As soon as I get anything done will be sure to get some pics up here.


----------



## Steve Awesome (Jan 30, 2007)

seancarleton77 said:


> If you are going to get a tattoo something like this that means something would be a good idea, unless you are a Japanese or Latino gangster.


I knew you would make a comment about her post!:lmao


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Am I that obvious. I do respond to good posts! I can't really help if it is a good post from an attractive woman. It's not like I can do anything from here anyway.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I love tats on guys. Not so sure I'll ever get one but who knows. *


----------



## JeffNeroHardy (Feb 15, 2008)

I got 1 right now it is a 13 on the inside of my wrist(I love the number plus someone at my school in my grade who was a great girl died my junior year on March 13th the day after my b day so it is a silent tribute to her)

I got more to be done when I have the money




















Im gonna get those done along with getting Love/Hate one on one side of my neck one on the other Im also going to get I am the one you to love to hate somewhere and Im going to get Nautical stars up my arm with my 13 tattoo


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

I am booked in officially now. Went in this morning to talk to the guy and get a good idea of what I wanted. Going back on October 5th so he can show me the drawing and we can make sure it fits and flows well on my arm. Then on October 12th, things will be getting underway. Cannot wait!


----------



## Steve Awesome (Jan 30, 2007)

bruteshot74 said:


> I am booked in officially now. Went in this morning to talk to the guy and get a good idea of what I wanted. Going back on October 5th so he can show me the drawing and we can make sure it fits and flows well on my arm. Then on October 12th, things will be getting underway. Cannot wait!


woo! can't wait to see the nudez... I mean the pics...


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

I don't have own, but if I did I would have the Hinduism "Om" on my upper arm.










A bit like this, but thinner and black in a orange-red sun or something.


----------



## Revenge24 (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm thinking I might get this tattooed on my shoulder or arm.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*This photo was taken more than a year ago when I got it for my 18th birthday.*








I have one currently. It's a tribal sun with a kanji symbol in the middle meaning "courage". Good reminder to live my life with courage & that courage comes within. You'd be surprised how motivational it can be if you look at it with the right mind-set.

As for the future, I've scoped out what I want. I'm going to do at least a half sleeve on my left arm, all the way down to my humorous bone in my elbow. 

I'll be sticking with the courage theme in a way. What I plan on having is a fierce looking, bright Phoenix flying into the sun; some sort of wings symbolizing freedom, and a pin-up girl modeling as the replica of the statue of liberty symbolizing liberty. Along with that, I'd like to put "XXX" on my inner biceps. 

I have previously planned this out but due to financial difficulties (I'm a broke ass college student working 20 hours a week at my uncle's construction business trying to pay my own rent). I will definitely be getting it done in the future, whether or not my GF likes it or not. 


bruteshot74 said:


> I am huge fan of them when they are not done over the top like the full body. I have both my sleeves booked and should be starting them within the next 6 months or so hopefully. Going to be pretty costly but so worth it in the end. The one is a tribute kind of thing from my Ukrainian heritage with a bunch of stuff to do with there history and culture and then the other is a Japanese scene with a dragon and a bunch of other stuff.
> 
> Probably not thinking about it much since your young but make sure that you pick a good spot to get tattooed. You might get something on your hand or neck and could hold you back sometime down the road. If it does not matter then go for it, I just know that I am getting stuff that can be covered just incase a day comes where I have a chance to better myself and do not want something like that to hold me back. Kind of like the business man who is covered with tattoo's underneath.
> 
> Might get a back piece done later as well but got no ideas at the moment for what I want done.


I can't wait to see them.


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

:agree:

-------------------

I was thinking of getting *VII* tattooed on my back, because a lot of things in my life have revolved around that number.

Or if not, 4 Kanji Symbols in the same area that say, *Family*, *Health*, *Wealth* & *Love.* Because, without *Family*, life cannot begin; without *Health*, life cannot progress; without *Wealth*, life cannot be fully experienced; and without *Love*; new life cannot begin.


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

-Flex- said:


> I can't wait to see them.


Was waiting for you to post in here 

Shall put pictures up as I progress through. Getting started in like 2 weeks, so excited.


----------



## Jairus Cain (Dec 15, 2005)

Don't really have a good pic of it since it's been finished... sooo, here's each piece shortly after they were completed. Just an advance notice, this half sleeve is a tribute to my two grandparents who've passed away. So everything here is either something they enjoyed or is a metaphorical interpretation of my feelings for them...








(inner forearm)














(outter forearm)







(back of forearm)


----------



## Have a nice day (Sep 13, 2009)

I have no tattoo.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Never ever gonna get one.


----------



## Steve Awesome (Jan 30, 2007)

I think I'm gonna get this tattoed on me somewhere...










It's my Scottish coats of arms, I think I would only get the hand and the crown with the clans motto in script. The clans motto translating into 'Glory is the reward of valour'. The story behind the hand holding the crown is that Robert Riach captured the murderers of King James I and was rewarded the crown for his acts. Also, my first name translated into greek means 'crown'


----------



## raunotonts (May 27, 2008)

I'm obsessed about tattoos, i am considering getting sleeves in the future, or half sleeves at least.
Or something along like this: http://www.zhippo.com/ObscuritiesTa...D/images/gallery/medium/Mark thompson 101.jpg


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I think sleeves looks cool on guys but only if they well toned if not muscular. Not overly muscular or anything but at least fit. Not so sure how I feel about half sleeves though.*


----------



## raunotonts (May 27, 2008)

Well i'm pretty toned, so i'm not worried if sleeves would fit me or not. Half sleeves on their own aren't that good looking, i think it pretty much depends on how it is combined with the other tattoos.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I have a Lightning bolt on the side of my wrist because i fucking love Harry Potter.


----------



## Aphamy (Sep 28, 2009)

I think tattoos only look good if they flow well with each other. Having one on your arm and then another on your leg and maybe one more on your back just looks funny. They should either be done in a sleeve or not at all.


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

Aphamy said:


> They should either be done in a sleeve or not at all.


Yah since that makes sense. Not all people can afford to have full sleeves done or there career/job does not permit it. Tattoo's should be done where ever people want them, just not on the face...



raunotonts said:


> Well i'm pretty toned, so i'm not worried if sleeves would fit me or not. Half sleeves on their own aren't that good looking, i think it pretty much depends on how it is combined with the other tattoos.


What? Why does a half sleeve not look good?



LadyCroft said:


> *I think sleeves looks cool on guys but only if they well toned if not muscular. Not overly muscular or anything but at least fit. Not so sure how I feel about half sleeves though.*


Not sure why you would think different of a half sleeve, but whatever.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *I think sleeves looks cool on guys but only if they well toned if not muscular. Not overly muscular or anything but at least fit. Not so sure how I feel about half sleeves though.*


Me! Me! I fit the bill!


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

What no one likes sleeves on a morbidly obese man? I think that would be sexy enough for me to jump ship, if you know what I'm getting at.


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

raunotonts said:


> I'm obsessed about tattoos, i am considering getting sleeves in the future, or half sleeves at least.
> Or something along like this:


I love these ones; my favourite sort of tattoo. The Rock's one is definately the coolest one I've ever seen, though this one ^^ is pretty epic too.

I'd not hesitate getting one, if I get a job that will let me have one that is.



Sgt. Pepper said:


> I have a Lightning bolt on the side of my wrist because i fucking love Harry Potter.


lol, Really?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Yes...


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

I want a simple one at the top of my shoulder that of course means something to me. Nothing too fancy.


----------



## davidm_uk (Jun 30, 2008)

i have 2 tattoos so far and getting my third one of a compass in november. i don't go to the same tattooist everytime because i like to collect tattoos from influenciel artists mostly in london at the moment.








i got that one last year when i was 19, that's a photo of it half shaded but i haven't took one of it completed yet.

i jut got this one a few weeks ago so it is still healing


----------



## Something Savage (Mar 31, 2006)

I have fifteen.

All tribal. All meaningless, so FTW. 

Nah, but I really don't get into all the "elitist attitude" when it comes to tats. Mine mean nothing. So fucking what?? Obviously they meant enough for me to spend a grand total of $2700 hard-earned American dollars on them. Obviously they meant enough for me to sit for hours on end to have them inked into my skin. Obviously they meant enough for me to put the thought into action & have it done. I think it's ridiculous & pretty childish to "rank" one type of tat over another.

If you're going to take a "it's trashy" stance, then fine. I can respect (and understand) that. I never even desired a tattoo for 21 years. On my 21st birthday, I let my girlfriend & her brother talk me into getting one. Then there was no addiction. No big rush to go get more. In fact, I didn't really like it all that much.

Fast forward a year and a half, and I just wanted more. I don't know why, but I did. Within eleven months, I was up to 15, which is where I currently stand. I don't desire anymore, and I highly doubt I ever get another one. I like what I have. I feel "balanced", I guess you'd call it.

I'm not covered. I'm not ashamed of any of them (kind of hard to be), and I don't regret any of them. I like them all. And, being perfectly honest here, for every person I've had say they didn't like them, I've probably had five or more ask where I got them or compliment them. So, all in all, not bad.

I'm a little leery to post any pics now...


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

Post pics dude! Interested to see anybody's really, no matter what they are. I know what you mean about the tattoo meaning thing. As soon as I told people that I was getting sleeves, the first thing they asked is what I was getting and how does it mean anything to me.

I am getting pretty anxious, get to see the drawing for my first sleeve on Monday and then going to get started a week from then.


----------



## Something Savage (Mar 31, 2006)

> *Originally posted by bruteshot74:*
> 
> _As soon as I told people that I was getting sleeves, the first thing they asked is what I was getting and how does it mean anything to me._


Ugh. I know what you mean. Get used to it though, man. It's just one of those questions people are going to ask. Especially chicks.

"Really like your tats." And the follow-up is almost always either "Did they hurt?" or "What do they mean?"

Not much. And nothing. 

But they're great for getting attention, standing out, and starting conversations. But I may post some pics. All the ones of my back are outdated, so I may have to take a few with my new camera. I'll be working all weekend, so it may be next week before I get them up on the computer & everything. But I'll definately try & remember to post 'em.

Another thing - I don't really get the hesitation behind not getting them due to a job. I mean, I guess I could see how it'd be inappropriate in some professions, but I've been in middle-management since I was 22 & never had any problems. I just wear long-sleeved, button-up business shirts at work. My boss & my employees constantly ask to see them (we have "casual days" on occasion), but I don't think it looks professional, so I never have.

Meh, in any case... I'll try and post some pics by the first of next week or so.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

bruteshot74 said:


> Post pics dude! Interested to see anybody's really, no matter what they are. I know what you mean about the tattoo meaning thing. As soon as I told people that I was getting sleeves, the first thing they asked is what I was getting and how does it mean anything to me.
> 
> I am getting pretty anxious, get to see the drawing for my first sleeve on Monday and then going to get started a week from then.


Pictures of the drawing, plz. At least shoot me a private message with updates as you go along. 

Tuition payments are killing me right now. Not easy paying for rent either. I can't wait for the summer. That's when I'll be going back on 40 hours a week with no tuition payments. Hope to make some major money to put this plan into action then.


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

Just went down to shop and looked at the drawing the guy had came up with it. Looks pretty badass, might have to go further down my arm though now because I wanted some flowers and koi swimming up the stream. That is fine with me though as I was planning to add on sometime in the future anyway. Go in next week to get started, nervous but pretty anxious


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I don't have any tattoos and I don't want them. It's just not my thing. But I don't have any problems with people who have them. It's their life and they can do whatever they want with their own bodies.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

bruteshot74 said:


> Just went down to shop and looked at the drawing the guy had came up with it. Looks pretty badass, might have to go further down my arm though now because I wanted some flowers and koi swimming up the stream. That is fine with me though as I was planning to add on sometime in the future anyway. Go in next week to get started, nervous but pretty anxious


I know you have been planning this for quite a long time, I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Something Savage (Mar 31, 2006)

Just curious, but isn't today the day you planned to get your ink started, _bruteshot74_..? If so, get us some pics up ASAP.

I know I said I'd have pics of my tats up by now, but I haven't really been around the ol' homestead much. I'm charging the battery for my cam today, so I'll probably just upload a few recent ones later today & have 'em up this evening or tomorrow morning. Like I said, they're all tribal & meaningless, but damn it they're mine. 

And I look forward to seeing your work, even in its beginning stages. Just because I don't care for the "artsy" side of ink doesn't mean I can't appreciate it when people really generate the effort & the interest to get that. My artist, in particular, has come up with some pretty amazing shit that may NEVER make it from paper to skin.

Hope it all works out for ya, though.


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

Something Savage said:


> Just curious, but isn't today the day you planned to get your ink started, _bruteshot74_..? If so, get us some pics up ASAP.
> 
> I know I said I'd have pics of my tats up by now, but I haven't really been around the ol' homestead much. I'm charging the battery for my cam today, so I'll probably just upload a few recent ones later today & have 'em up this evening or tomorrow morning. Like I said, they're all tribal & meaningless, but damn it they're mine.
> 
> ...


Thanks man. I am heading into the city in about 3 hours to get first session started. Shall definitely post some pictures as I go along


----------



## The Crazy Monkey (Sep 29, 2009)

I've started to like tattoos and maybe someday i might get one. This is pretty awesome:


----------



## Xain (Jun 20, 2004)

I want a half sleeve. Nothing too 'cliche', nothing tribal, nothing meaningful. 

Some shit like this would be nice:

http://img204.imageshack.us/i/20363324759988491472.jpg/
http://img88.imageshack.us/i/2008198195539.jpg/
http://img88.imageshack.us/i/img28232robdragonw.jpg/
http://img210.imageshack.us/i/japanese712.jpg/

I need to get a design drawn up before I change my mind. I get bored of things pretty easily.


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

Xain said:


> I want a half sleeve. Nothing too 'cliche', nothing tribal, nothing meaningful.
> 
> Some shit like this would be nice:
> 
> ...


That is the kind of stuff I like to.

Got all my outlining does last night. Arm is a little sore this morning, will try and get some pictures up when I get home from college.


----------



## Something Savage (Mar 31, 2006)

As I promised, here are a few pics. I tried to mix in some close-ups with the wider-range shots, so that the placement & shading could be seen. Like I said, they're all tribal & pretty much meaningless. But, god damn it, I like 'em.

*Back*
http://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz216/Something_Savage/DSCN0184.jpg

*Left Side*
http://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz216/Something_Savage/DSCN0170.jpg

*Right Side*
http://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz216/Something_Savage/DSCN0169.jpg

*Forearm*
http://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz216/Something_Savage/DSCN0151.jpg

*Back With Arm*
http://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz216/Something_Savage/DSCN0148.jpg

*Shoulder*
http://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz216/Something_Savage/DSCN0156.jpg

*Inner Arm - Both the same*
http://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz216/Something_Savage/DSCN0152.jpg

*Stomach*
http://i829.photobucket.com/albums/zz216/Something_Savage/DSCN0134.jpg


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

I would have to say that, that is a pretty sweet set of tattoos, Something Savage.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Tatted up. I really dig that forearm tattoo, bro. All if the ink looks relatively good on you (not to say I'd go that wild with it and get that much ). Good stuff, man.

Looking forward to yours, bruteski.


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

Here you go lads


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

I just marked, that is awesome.


----------



## Steve Awesome (Jan 30, 2007)

That shit be lookin' awesome Brute! looks very professional (so far)... Nothing worse than a tattoo with shakey lines...

You getting more added to the sleeve? or just getting it coloured like that?


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

Steve Awesome said:


> That shit be lookin' awesome Brute! looks very professional (so far)... Nothing worse than a tattoo with shakey lines...
> 
> You getting more added to the sleeve? or just getting it coloured like that?


For now that is all I will be getting. Going to have a couple of sessions of shading and coloring and then will wait and think of some new ideas. Definitely going to make it a full sleeve in the future though.


----------



## green been (Jul 28, 2006)

bruteshot74 that looks so good!!!!


----------



## Use Your Illusion (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm like Bret Hart and don't believe in tattoos


----------



## Something Savage (Mar 31, 2006)

> *Originally posted by Use Your Illusion:*
> 
> _I'm like Bret Hart and don't believe in tattoos_


You say that as if they're an urban myth.

They're real. They truly exist. I can respect people having their reasons for not liking them or preferring not to have them, but to be blatantly ignorant & bash people for a difference of opinion is ridiculous. I'm not saying that's what you're doing, but that's how I feel.

I absolutely avoided them until I was 21. I never desired to have one, and I never planned on permanently having marks on my body. But now that I do (15 at that), I have no problem with it.

It's not as if they changed my morals, views, or personality. It's fucking ink.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

bruteshot74 said:


> Here you go lads


Look premium bro.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

not mine but it looks good


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh my, that is some seriously amazing ink. 

Besides going a little overboard with the gore in one particular section (bottom left), I would have to say that is one of the top five coolest ideas I have seen pulled off.


----------



## Something Savage (Mar 31, 2006)

My artist did this guy's entire back, with the ripping of the skin/shredded look like the Spidey pic above, only it had bones (with the rib-cage & shit exposed underneath) & I thought that was just fucking epic.

He has a pic of the guy's back (with the finished tat) framed on his wall. It's awesome.


----------



## sh1tk1cker (Oct 23, 2009)

While I like the idea of a tattoo, I'm unfortunately not cool enough to pull one off. You know those guys who end up on "Worst tattoo" compilations? That would be me.


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

sh1tk1cker said:


> While I like the idea of a tattoo, I'm unfortunately not cool enough to pull one off. You know those guys who end up on "Worst tattoo" compilations? That would be me.


That's a bit pessimistic. Why ever so?


----------



## Wooldoor Sockbat (Oct 23, 2009)

Well, i guess i enjoy the benefit of being a tattoo artist which means i can tattooed anytime i want without paying a single $.
For now, i have 10 tattoos, but i'm waiting for winter to complete a full sleeve. i'm a huge fan of the old-school/americana style and this is gonna be the theme of my sleeve. for now, i started with this:










It needs a little color and i'm gonna add some more old-school designs that will eventually become an old-school sleeve.

On my left arm, i have an Undertaker tattoo (sorry, i don't have a picture for now) and i plan on making a it a WWE sleeve with picture of the Ministry's Taker, old Kane & the three faces of foley. sounds crazy? yes it does!

Just for shits & giggles, here is my first tattoo:


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Wooldoor Sockbat said:


> Just for shits & giggles, here is my first tattoo:


That's courageous bro. Kudos to you.


----------



## Revenge24 (Mar 12, 2009)

I know I've already posted a tattoo I want in here, but I have thought of something else I'd like to get as well. If I can find an extremely badass picture, I'd like to get Ryuuk from Death Note somewhere on my arm. Or maybe a picture of Ryuuk with Light Yagami.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

Revenge24 said:


> I know I've already posted a tattoo I want in here, but I have thought of something else I'd like to get as well. If I can find an extremely badass picture, I'd like to get Ryuuk from Death Note somewhere on my arm. Or maybe a picture of Ryuuk with Light Yagami.


I would probably make love to you if you actually do this.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Wooldoor Sockbat said:


> i plan on making a it a WWE sleeve with picture of the Ministry's Taker, old Kane & the three faces of foley. sounds crazy? yes it does!


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Something Savage (Mar 31, 2006)

Obviously, I'm a fan of the simple, meaningless tribal scribblings that are littered across my body. But, as I've said before, it's not like I can't appreciate it when someone is bold enough to get the artsy stuff inked into their skin.

That being said, I dig the Nintendo tat. Not for me, obviously, but I like the looks of it. On a sidenote, my artist & I have tried to pawn off this BITCHING FIERCE *Earthworm Jim* tattoo he drew up to everybody from my couins, best friends, & roommates over the past 2 years. Just can't seem to find any serious takers.

A damn shame, too.


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

Something Savage said:


> That being said, I dig the Nintendo tat. Not for me, obviously, but I like the looks of it. On a sidenote, my artist & I have tried to pawn off this BITCHING FIERCE *Earthworm Jim* tattoo he drew up to everybody from my couins, best friends, & roommates over the past 2 years. Just can't seem to find any serious takers.
> 
> A damn shame, too.


Haha. My artist has a list of stuff kind of what you would call "out there" in terms of tattoo's that he wants to do. There is like a list of about 15 and only 2 have been taken. Most of them are sleeves, half sleeves so they are pretty intense. Not like they are small or going to be hidden easily.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

One of the artists at the shop I go to has a tattoo of Mario and Peach 'embracing' each other.

He is a serious Nintendo fanboy, obviously.


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

My brother's friend has a tattoo covering his entire pectoral region of a bunch of Pokemon exploding out of his chest in a flash of blue anime-esque light! Awesome? I guess so, in a way.


----------



## Steve Awesome (Jan 30, 2007)

MRRSNTNO said:


> My brother's friend has a tattoo covering his entire pectoral region of a bunch of Pokemon exploding out of his chest in a flash of blue anime-esque light! Awesome? I guess so, in a way.


I NEED to see a pic of this!:lmao


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Just to warn you guys, - especially those with a lack of common sense - don't make a tattoo the center of a bet; Because if you lose...










:lmao


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

Whoever you bet with his my hero. 

You really must be a man of your word..


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Near said:


> Whoever you bet with his my hero.
> 
> You really must be a man of your word..


Oh, but it's not me. :lmao


----------



## MF25 (May 31, 2006)

MRRSNTNO said:


> Oh, but it's not me. :lmao


Of course not... We believe you 

Some really cool tats in this thread


----------



## Something Savage (Mar 31, 2006)

My artist draws things up all the time. Thus far, I've designed all mine myself - aside from the circular tat on my right shoulder. My artist talked me into figuring a different way to place it. Everything else, I had in my mind when I walked into the shop every time. And you'll be surprised how many people just go into the shops with NO IDEA of what they want or how they want it.

I think I'm too much of a control freak for any of that. So, in a way, while my tats are meaningless tribal shit - they're still pretty fucking meaningful to me. They weren't spur of the moment impulses.

At this point, I'd like to think I'm done, but I really don't know. If I were to get another one, I think I'd probably let my artist come up with something all his own & run with it. With the free lifetime of touch-ups and all the work he's done, I owe him that much.

His ideas are pretty imaginitive. I'd certainly say he's an artist in every sense of the word. He's always thinking about new designs, concepts, colors, shading, etc.

Ohh, and the Earthworm Jim thing? It started out as a rib. My artist had hired a guy to come in & work WITH him, but it turned out the guy was a total stoner. He'd blaze up blunts on his breaks, etc. Obviously, he didn't last long. But his last planned tat was for some kid, and the stencil for it got left behind - a super ripped, jacked, Batista-bodied looking Earthworm Jim.

Truly, we thought, this must've happened for a reason. It was fate. Destiny, if you will, for my artist to ink this tat into reality... on some poor fucker's body. Unfortunately, as I mentioned, I haven't quite talked anyone into getting it yet.

I've been close, but no cigar.

Yet.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

In about 2 years I'm getting 2 http://www.marshallramband.com/treble-clef.JPG diagonally on my wrist

and http://www.ayrshirerefs.co.uk/ayrshirerefs/images/fixtures/kilmarnock-fc.gif just above it


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

I am going this upcoming Monday to get started on my color and shading. Few sessions and I should be all done with and will have some more pics.


----------



## Something Savage (Mar 31, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing the pics in progress, Brute.

I'll rep for you throwing Earthworm Jim somewhere in your sleeve at some point, btw.



I keed, I keed...


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

bruteshot74 said:


> I am going this upcoming Monday to get started on my color and shading. Few sessions and I should be all done with and will have some more pics.


Shading is always my favourite part.


----------



## Something Savage (Mar 31, 2006)

Shading's the least painful in my experience, too. If anything, it's relaxing... except around the kidney areas. That one's a bitch.


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

My artist told me shading was the least painful part as well. When I think about it, you think that it would be the worse part since they are continuously going over the same spots. I did not find outlining to be bad at all actually, the only part that hurt was right near my arm pit.


----------



## SpearJack24 (Jun 15, 2005)

These are my tattoo's.....

This is my Scottish-American Shield that I had done 4 years ago. I love my heritage.









This is my Dodge Ram tattoo that I had done 3 years ago. I am a huge Dodge fan.


----------



## SpearJack24 (Jun 15, 2005)

bruteshot74 said:


> My artist told me shading was the least painful part as well. When I think about it, you think that it would be the worse part since they are continuously going over the same spots. I did not find outlining to be bad at all actually, the only part that hurt was right near my arm pit.


WRONG!!! Shading is the most painful. Thint about it...It's repetative motion in the same place. My shield hurt; especially in the Scottish flag part with all the blue. Look at how red my arm is in my pic.


----------



## Wooldoor Sockbat (Oct 23, 2009)

I Just started this album, and i have a lot more pictures to add, but in the meantime, you're more than welcome to come and see some of my work.

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1026295018#/album.php?aid=2037006&id=1026295018

Enjoy.


----------



## green been (Jul 28, 2006)

Wooldoor Sockbat said:


> I Just started this album, and i have a lot more pictures to add, but in the meantime, you're more than welcome to come and see some of my work.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1026295018#/album.php?aid=2037006&id=1026295018
> 
> Enjoy.


i just checked some of your work it seems good from what iv seen


----------



## green been (Jul 28, 2006)

i wouldnt mind something like this on my fore arm


----------



## Something Savage (Mar 31, 2006)

> *Originally posted by SpearJack24:*
> 
> _WRONG!!! Shading is the most painful. Thint about it...It's repetative motion in the same place. My shield hurt; especially in the Scottish flag part with all the blue. Look at how red my arm is in my pic._


In my experience (fifteen tattoos with continuous touch-up work each year), shading is the least painful. Always has been. But to each their own, I guess...

Truth be told, the only times I've ever felt (what I'd classify as) true *discomfort* or pain was near the kidney areas, my rib cage, and hips.


----------



## RatedRKO31 (Aug 25, 2009)

Only way I would ever get a tat is when a love one passes away. I always thought of a nice cross on by back right shoulder, or on my arm. I'm still up in the air about it though


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

Had my second session today. To the guy that said shading hurt more, you are full of shit. I shall a picture up tomorrow when I take off the bandages.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

bruteshot74 said:


> My artist told me shading was the least painful part as well. When I think about it, you think that it would be the worse part since they are continuously going over the same spots. I did not find outlining to be bad at all actually, the only part that hurt was right near my arm pit.


I agree, I have two badge like tattoos that span my chest and a bit of my shoulder. Obviously, they get near the armpit.

And let me tell you, that is the most painful part of a tattoo I have ever went through. 

Going over the same spot doesn't bother me much, it eventually gets numb. 

I, personally, think the most painful part of the process is the small details that are done at the end. You know, once you think they are done and everything seems to feel normal again and they have to go back and add a 'little something' to a certain area. Ughh..


----------



## Wooldoor Sockbat (Oct 23, 2009)

This (along with details of course) is going to be my new business card. ya like?


----------



## Steve Awesome (Jan 30, 2007)

No pics Brute?

and Wooldoor how are you supposed to fit that onto a business card? (even if you do scale it down)


----------



## Wooldoor Sockbat (Oct 23, 2009)

We already tried to make it smaller and it still looked good.


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

Steve Awesome said:


> No pics Brute?
> 
> and Wooldoor how are you supposed to fit that onto a business card? (even if you do scale it down)


It was peeling and all scabby so I did not take any pics. Got another session next week on Wednesday so probably could get an updated picture up for you people to see


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

I'd be more into scarification than tattooing. But then again, that's just me.

You know, something like this:


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

The dragon, as I've stated before, is a replica of my friends' tattoo who passed away. I now want to do a half sleeve around it, to incorporate everything. Just not sure what I want yet. 

If it comes out sick I'm gonna do the same on the other arm, around my dads' mural.


----------



## skullcandy365 (Aug 21, 2009)

Wooldoor Sockbat said:


> I Just started this album, and i have a lot more pictures to add, but in the meantime, you're more than welcome to come and see some of my work.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1026295018#/album.php?aid=2037006&id=1026295018
> Enjoy.


Some pretty nice work in there.


To me getting a tattoo isnt painful at all, I enjoy the feeling even when tattooing over bone. Its kind of an addicting feeling.

Me personally...I got my first ink at 14...With my dads permission oddly enough. Just got my initals but it was very meaningful to me and him as well and now Im up to about 5 and would have more like 20 but I draw all my own and go back and forth so much it takes a while to decide


----------

